# Dr Z ZVerb



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I got the newest addition to my rig today. I'm just about finished building a rig I've been working on for about a year. All I need now is a second amp for back up and verstility. Not sure what that is gonna be yet. Here's some pics of my newest addition.



















And here is a short clip of the reverb.

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7480867


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds pretty sweet - looks cool too. I love those slow bands that you throw in there. Sounds like you also have some delay on the clip? Its hard to differentiate between the delay, and the new reverb tank.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Sounds pretty sweet - looks cool too. I love those slow bands that you throw in there. Sounds like you also have some delay on the clip? Its hard to differentiate between the delay, and the new reverb tank.



No Delay at all. I am running the Zverb in to the stangray effects loop and the guitar straight in to the stangray. The reverb settings are quite low and that recording has more reverb than I would normally use. I put it on a bit heavy for demo purposes then kept the licks relatively simple to try and showcase the reverb. I find the unit seems to actually thicken the tone a bit and warms the amp even more than it is.
As for looks the ZVerb was built in to the same enclosure the Carmen Ghia uses.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

That sounds really good. Your a damn good Tele twanger.

Cheers :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like low Verb settings myself. I'm not a big fan of tele twang, but I liked the tone and playing.


----------

